

CEOs and the Candle Problem - andrewl
http://blogs.nature.com/a_mad_hemorrhage/2012/04/02/ceos-and-the-candle-problem

======
bmj1
Interesting article - but I don't think the author should be so certain of his
conclusions.

Just because people take longer to solve the 'difficult' candle problem with
financial incentives, does not mean they take longer to solve ALL 'difficult'
problems when offered financial incentives...

